# 01/12/2005



## valoriel (1 Décembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui, c'est la journée mondiale contre le SIDA




Le SIDA tue, alors sortez couvert. A l'heure actuelle, le préservatif est le meilleur moyen de lutte contre le virus...


----------



## Freelancer (1 Décembre 2005)

perso, j'ai choisi l'abstinence... enfin, c'est plutôt l'abstinence parce que personne ne me choisit


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> perso, j'ai choisi l'abstinence... enfin, c'est plutôt l'abstinence parce que personne ne me choisit



Les gens sont bien bêtes.


----------



## Freelancer (1 Décembre 2005)

Je me souviens d'Alexandre, de son sourire, de ses yeux la première fois où je l'ai l'embrassé. Je me souviens de notre premier rendez-vous, un petit resto italien, il avait pris un risotto, moi des spaghettis. J'étais fou amoureux. Je me souviens de notre première fois, de son assurance, de ma timidité, et des préservatifs qui sont restés dans mon pantalon... Je me souviens de notre dernier rendez-vous, quelques semaines plus tard...

Je me souviens de mes bronchites à répétition, de ma fatigue continuelle, des questions que je commence à me poser...

Je me souviens de ce samedi matin de septembre, de la prise de sang, de l'attente interminable des résultats... Je me souviens de la préposée du labo qui me tend une enveloppe, des larmes qui me brouillent la vue, m'empêchant de lire quoique ce soit... Je me souviens de la biologiste qui me reçoit, qui me dit "tout va bien"... Je me souviens de mes larmes et de mon rire de soulagement qui a résonné dans le labo...


----------



## mado (1 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> perso, j'ai choisi l'abstinence... enfin, c'est plutôt l'abstinence parce que personne ne me choisit


 

Si seulement j'étais un mec.. 

:love:


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2005)

En parlant de SIDA...je trouve le prix des préservatifs trop élevés...ils devraient être gratuit...

Sinon, j'ai fait mon devoir :love: :love: trois enfants...ça suffit...

Maintenant je me consacre à l'élevage d'iMac dans mon jardin...


----------



## da capo (1 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens...


Je me souviens de Didier et Patrick amoureux fous.
Je me souviens mieux de leurs projets que de leur souffrance, lorsque que Didier a développé une, deux, trois maladies associées, lorsque la thérapie a trouvé sa limite.
Je me souviens de son regard hagard, perdu, de ses pertes de mémoire, de son abattement physique. Je me souviens de leur fuite vers la campagne pour ne plus avoir à affronter le regard des proches, les questions, .
Je me souviens de cette période dès que je regarde le masque de Comedia dell' arte que Didier m'avait offert alors.
Conscient de la valeur de l'objet, je n'avais pas accepté, d'abord, puis je l'avais pris.
Je me rappelle de la peur que j'avais eue que cet objet puisse être le dernier qu'il me tende.

Aujourd'hui Didier va mieux mais la maladie est là encore, tapie et prète à ressurgir.


----------



## lumai (1 Décembre 2005)

On ne peut pas guérir du sida.

Il n'y a pas de vaccin contre cette maladie.

Le sida est une maladie mortelle.


----------



## duracel (1 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de SIDA...je trouve le prix des préservatifs trop élevés...ils devraient être gratuit...



Pareil.


----------



## al02 (1 Décembre 2005)

Jacques Chirac s'investit contre le sida



> "La seule manière de ne pas attraper le sida, c'est un préservatif et pas autre chose", a-t-il lancé.



Il y a aussi jeûne et abstinence.  

Le SIDA est là, il est grand temps d'y mettre le "OLLA" !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

Moi, je me souviens d'un reportage sur un couple homo dont l'un était atteint du sida et qui avaient décidé de filmer leur vie.
C'était bien avant les trithérapies.
Je me souviens de ce type tout maigre en train de crever dans son lit et de la peine de l'autre.
Je me souviens avoir chialé quand il est mort.

Oui les capotes devraient être gratuites et distribuées dans les collèges et lycés.
Oui, il faut rabâcher sans cesse que le sida est une saloperie mortelle et qu'il faut s'en protéger et que être hétéro ou vierge ou que sais-je encore n'est absolument pas une protection (on entend parfois encore de ces conneries !!!)
Non, ne pas mettre de capote n'est ni fun ni snob, ni romatique, ça n'est que con.

Voilà.


----------



## r e m y (1 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Jacques Chirac s'investit contre le sida
> 
> ...


 
Visiblement il a même expliqué la pose de l'objet:


----------



## da capo (1 Décembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement il a même expliqué la pose de l'objet:


A quel vantard ce Jacques !


----------



## al02 (1 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Oui les capotes devraient être gratuites et distribuées dans les collèges et lycées.



Il faudrait commencer dès l'école primaire.


----------



## r e m y (1 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, c'est la journée mondiale contre le SIDA
> .......​


​C'est bien de le préciser car je suis effaré de voir le manque de mobilisation des média!

Il suffit de regarder l'inanité des programmes télé d'aujourd'hui! Seul France 2 aborde le sujet au travers de l'un des reportages de Zône interdite.

Sur les autres chaines: NADA!

On ne parle plus du SIDA et de plus en plus de personnes oublient qu'on en meurt toujours!​


----------



## supermoquette (1 Décembre 2005)

de 2004 a 2005 en suisse le nombre de cas déclarés est passé de 175 a plus de 240... ça fait peur.


----------



## Patamach (1 Décembre 2005)

Bravo d'avoir lancé ce sujet !!
Car à écouter les médias francais, le SIDA est passé de mode!
Ou comment le marketing de masse décide de vie ou de mort sur les populations gavées de messages à consommation instantanées.


----------



## valoriel (1 Décembre 2005)

Les chiffres de l'ONU sur le sujet sont assez effarants   

Si ça vous intéresse, voilà le rapport de l'ONUSIDA.


----------



## kaviar (1 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Les chiffres de l'ONU sur le sujet sont assez effarants



Ce qui est surtout effarants, c'est que 90% des malades n'ont pas accès aux traitements....

Comme quoi des fois il vaut mieux être un poulet et avoir la grippe...


----------



## r e m y (1 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est surtout effarants, c'est que 90% des malades n'ont pas accès aux traitements....
> 
> Comme quoi des fois il vaut mieux être un poulet et avoir la grippe...


 
mouais.... en même temps, le traitement de la grippe chez les poulets est assez radical!
:hein:


----------



## r e m y (1 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Mon neveu a six mois, c'est un magnifique bébé aux yeux magnifiques, à la bouche sombre et ourlée. Une merveille... _
> Sans la recherche et la science, il ne serait pas là il n'aurait jamais vu le jour.
> :love: :love:
> ...
> Et concrètement une capote ou deux dans le portefeuille, dans le sac à main, le vôtre ou ceux de vos enfants, pour au cas où, ne pas crever d'avoir été stupide au moment d'en avoir envie.


 
Pour ton neveu, tu peux attendre un peu avant de lui en offrir une. A son âge il risquerait de s'étouffer (de même que sa grande-mère en découvrant ce qui lui sert de tétine!)


----------



## kaviar (1 Décembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> mouais.... en même temps, le traitement de la grippe chez les poulets est assez radical!
> :hein:


Evidement c'est une image, mais il ne faut pas oublié que les USA avaient soutenu les grands laboratoires pharmaceutiques en faisant pression sur l'Afrique du Sud pour qu'elle n'autorise pas la fabrication de médicaments génériques contre le Sida....

L'industrie pharmaceutique persiste à placer les profits au dessus des vies humaines....


----------



## guytantakul (1 Décembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement il a même expliqué la pose de l'objet:



Mais pas du tout, il explique que les risques de contamination par voie buccale sont quasi-nuls si on a pas de gingivite chronique


----------



## alèm (1 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait commencer dès l'école primaire.




bin ouais... 

quand j'étais anim (à st-denis ou ailleurs) on avait toujours des capotes sur nous pour les mômes, les nôtres (le bon temps de la capote à 1F introuvable) ou celles filées par la direction.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Décembre 2005)

t'as été modo de "vous êtes ici" ???


----------



## Galatée (1 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Oui les capotes devraient être gratuites et distribuées dans les collèges et lycés.






Aujourd'hui, dans ma fac, La Mutuelle des Etudiants donnait des capotes gratuites.
Mais c'est bien le seul jour de l'année où ils font ça.
Sinon, on en trouve parfois dans les toilettes de quelques bars, mais c'est rare.


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Décembre 2005)

Un sondage édifiant. :hein: :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (1 Décembre 2005)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, on en trouve parfois dans les toilettes de quelques bars, mais c'est rare.



Et souvent elles ont deja servi en plus!


----------



## quetzalk (1 Décembre 2005)

[mode LepurfilsdeSonnyboy actived] Bon je suis rassuré : après avoir eu la confirmation ces dernières semaines que la plupart d'entre vous sont contre l'alcoolisme, la violence conjugale, les armes de destruction massive et la faim dans le monde, j'ai enfin la confirmation que le SIDA n'est pas très apprécié...  :mouais: :rateau: [/mode LepurfilsdeSonnyboy actived]

[back to mode Quetzalk®] N'empêche qu'aujourd'hui dans la plupart des cas, pour un occidental moyen normalement suivi et traité : 
- le SIDA n'est plus une maladie mortelle
- les complications (de la maladie comme des traitements) existent mais sont incomparables à la tragédie des années 80-90
- le fait qu'on ait enfin plus sous les yeux ce cimetière à grande vitesse qu'a été le SIDA amène hélas la désastreuse impression qu'on s'en fout, et que merde la capote ça sera pour la/le prochain(e).... :hosto:  :hosto: A ceux qui hésitent encore dites vous que la trithérapie c'est très très chiant et qu'on vit quand même mieux sans tout ça... 

[/back to mode Quetzalk®]


----------



## alèm (1 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'as été modo de "vous êtes ici" ???




eh bin oui en plus !!    

j'ai même été admin...


----------



## Malow (1 Décembre 2005)

je vais faire hurler tout le monde....mais je pense faire partie de la majorité des personnes qui ne se sentent pas concernées par le sida. En tout cas, pour le moment. Célibataire, j'avais toujours des préservatifs dans mon sac ( et je remercie mes parents qui m'en achetaient, ou m'en mettaient de côté, et avec qui j'ai pu avoir des dialogues sur le sujet, des échanges qui restaient pudiques tout de même ). Aujourd'hui casée, il est vrai que je ne pense pas au sida...jusqu'au jour où j'aurais des enfants....


----------



## da capo (1 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> je vais faire hurler tout le monde....mais je pense faire partie de la majorité des personnes qui ne se sentent pas concernées par le sida.


Là, je suis un poil étonné. JE n'ai pas envie de hurler mais j'ai du mal à croire que dans ton environnement proche, personne n'a de partenaires multiples ? qu'il n'y a pas d'héroinomane ? pas d'homo de 40 ans ou plus ?

Tu vois, je ne fais pas partie de ces trois prototypes, mais malgré tout j'ai rencontré bien des gens entrant dans l'une ou l'autre de ces catégories dites à risques. Et certains cumulaient les risques.
Mon ami le plus proche cumule aujourd'hui, mais fait attention, se protège. Il est infirmier, responsable mais je reste inquiet.

Pourtant j'ai toujours peur pour lui. Peur avant, lorsqu'il vivait avec son ami séropositif, peur encore maintenant qu'il vit seul et multiplie les aventures.

Bon bref... si la vie, ton intelligence, t'épargnent cette souffrance, j'en suis heureux pour toi. Pour un grand nombre, la crainte fait partie du quotidien, ou presque.

Et quand mon fils aura l'âge de se défoncer (dans tous les sens du terme et misère ! c'est dans pas bien longtemps) -et je ne doute pas qu'il le fera- j'essaierai d'être suffisament convaincant pour lui faire comprendre où est son intérêt.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Décembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

>



*C'est une mèche rebelle*
ce truc qui rebique au dessus de sa tête ?


----------



## enka (1 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait commencer dès l'école primaire.




Juste pour dire qu'à mon avis c'est surtout la prévention qui manque, mettre des distributeurs sans rien dire, ça serait tomber dans le danger inverse: cool y'a des préservatifs, on peut faire ce qu'on veut. Il est ptet tout aussi (voir plus important) d'éduquer dans les établissements sur le SIDA, le moyen de s'en protéger, les avantages et défauts du préservatif (qui n'est pas efficace à 100%, notamment parce que, c'est con, mais faut savoir s'en servir).


----------



## Freelancer (1 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> ce truc qui rebique au dessus de sa tête ?



c'est pas François Pignon, dans "le placard", la scène du char de la gay pride? 




oooopppps: mauvais thread, j'ai cru que c'était "c'est quoi ce film" :rateau:


----------



## Malow (1 Décembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Là, je suis un poil étonné. JE n'ai pas envie de hurler mais j'ai du mal à croire que dans ton environnement proche, personne n'a de partenaires multiples ? qu'il n'y a pas d'héroinomane ? pas d'homo de 40 ans ou plus ?
> 
> Tu vois, je ne fais pas partie de ces trois prototypes, mais malgré tout j'ai rencontré bien des gens entrant dans l'une ou l'autre de ces catégories dites à risques. Et certains cumulaient les risques.
> Mon ami le plus proche cumule aujourd'hui, mais fait attention, se protège. Il est infirmier, responsable mais je reste inquiet.
> ...




 Complètement d'accord avec toi sur le fait qu'on puisse avoir peur pour notre entourage. Mais je ne me sens pas personnellement concernée.


----------



## AOSTE (1 Décembre 2005)

Apprenons a nos enfants que le moyen le plus sur pour se protéger c?est le préservatif.
Ceci est notre responsabilité et notre devoir.


----------



## Imaginus (1 Décembre 2005)

Aoste a parfaitement raison. La capote ne doit en aucun cas etre un sujet tabou.
Parlez en à vos enfants,expliquez leur bien ce qu'est le SIDA ,ce que sont les MST. Faites leur entré dans le crane que le preservatif est leur seul protection et que ce n'est pas et ce ne doit JAMAIS ETRE considéré comme un tue l'amour.



C'est le tabou et l'ignorance qui tuent...

Le SIDA lui est sans pitié. Aucune !


----------



## Malow (1 Décembre 2005)

Etrange....seulement deux pages sur le sujet du sida......je comprends mieux les résultats du sondage.....91% des français ne se sentent pas concernés.... 

Mode gore mais réaliste :  
la fellation avec préservatif, c'est pas terrible entre nous


----------



## valoriel (1 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Mode gore mais réaliste :
> la fellation avec préservatif, c'est pas terrible entre nous


tu connaîs pas les digues dentaires? 

j'en ai jamais vu, mais j'ose pas imaginer :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## valoriel (1 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Freelancer (1 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> tu connaîs pas les digues dentaires?
> 
> j'en ai jamais vu, mais j'ose pas imaginer :afraid: :afraid:



il faut être clair, les rapports bucco-génitaux avec protection, c'est pas top au niveau des sensations, mais bon, il n'y a pas de quoi être effrayé par une digue dentaire, hein Valo    
Une digue dentaire, c'est juste un bout de latex, comme un préservatif plat, en quelque sorte


----------



## valoriel (1 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> il faut être clair, les rapports bucco-génitaux avec protection, c'est pas top au niveau des sensations, mais bon, il n'y a pas de quoi être effrayé par une digue dentaire, hein Valo
> Une digue dentaire, c'est juste un bout de latex, comme un préservatif plat, en quelque sorte


disons que quelqu'un qui te fait un sourire avec un machin pareil, ça doit faire un peu peur


----------



## Freelancer (1 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> disons que quelqu'un qui te fait un sourire avec un machin pareil, ça doit faire un peu peur



    ça n'est pas un truc que tu te colles dans la bouche    c'est un carré de latex que tu mets contre le sexe/le cul (c'est selon) de ta partenaire, tu saisis ?


----------



## valoriel (1 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> ça n'est pas un truc que tu te colles dans la bouche    c'est un carré de latex que tu mets contre le sexe/le cul (c'est selon) de ta partenaire, tu saisis ?


:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:

le peu que j'en ai vu aux solidays ne montrait pas vraiment ça... :hein:

_edit: bon, après une petite recherche dans google, il semblerait que deux types de modèles existent!! c'est pas vraiment clair ce truc... 

j'étudierais nous étudierons la question de plus près ​_


----------



## Freelancer (1 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> le peu que j'en ai vu aux solidays ne montrait pas vraiment ça... :hein:



tu as vu un truc qui ressemble à un dentier, c'est ça?


----------



## maiwen (1 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> tu as vu un truc qui ressemble à un dentier, c'est ça?


tu étais passé par là ?


----------



## valoriel (1 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> tu as vu un truc qui ressemble à un dentier, c'est ça?


yep :rose:



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu étais passé par là ?


:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:

jamais je n'utiliserais son dentier... tu entends???


----------



## Freelancer (1 Décembre 2005)

Tout sur la digue dentaire


----------



## Malow (2 Décembre 2005)

Putain merde,avec vos conneries, y a jahrom qui est en train de decouper un gant mapa


----------



## Freelancer (2 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Putain merde,avec vos conneries, y a jahrom qui est en train de decouper un gant mapa


----------



## golf (2 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Putain merde,avec vos conneries, y a jahrom qui est en train de decouper un gant mapa


Là, t'as un blème pour la vaisselle :mouais: 



"jahrom", "jahrom": "Darty", "Darty"


----------



## golf (2 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui casée, il est vrai que je ne pense pas au sida...


Il est certain que la fidélité est un excellent moyen [déjà dit l'année dernière sur le même sujet ]



			
				AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Apprenons a nos enfants que le moyen le plus sur pour se protéger c?est le préservatif.
> Ceci est notre responsabilité et notre devoir.


Préservatif, certes 
Mais aussi hygiène de vie et de comportement  



			
				Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Aoste a parfaitement raison. La capote ne doit en aucun cas etre un sujet tabou.
> Parlez en à vos enfants,expliquez leur bien ce qu'est le SIDA ,ce que sont les MST. Faites leur entré dans le crane que le preservatif est leur seul protection et que ce n'est pas et ce ne doit JAMAIS ETRE considéré comme un tue l'amour.


Tu peux toujours faire de grands discours, de grandes démonstrations mais à la base es tu sûr d'être entendu :mouais: 
Le nombre de môme que j'ai entendu dire suite aux imprécations familiales : "cause toujours" :rateau: 
Beaucoup de parents ne sont pas crédibles :mouais: 
Les mêmes qui se foutent de leurs études  

C'est pas en braillant 2 ou 3 fois par an qu'on a des résultats, c'est déjà par l'exemplarité de comportement


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Mode gore mais réaliste :
> la fellation avec préservatif, c'est pas terrible entre nous


Bah y en a au gout boeuf, agneau, porc  et prochainement cheval


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Mode gore mais réaliste :
> la fellation avec préservatif, c'est pas terrible entre nous





*Au moins la question d'avaler*
ou pas ne se pose plus.


----------



## dool (2 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Au moins la question d'avaler*
> ou pas ne se pose plus.



Faux ! Ca a juste un peu plus de mal à passer...


----------



## da capo (2 Décembre 2005)

Mais où est passé le bon temps du poil coincé entre deux dents ?

Tout se perd...


----------



## quetzalk (2 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah y en a au gout boeuf, agneau, porc  et prochainement cheval



Alors qu'un banal arôme "semence" suffirait !


----------



## Freelancer (2 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> La prof : "Ahhh non ce ne sont pas des cellules buccales... mais des spermatozoïdes" :rose:


----------



## alèm (2 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait penser à un cours de bio sur l'étude des cellules buccales .
> Au programme : prélèvement dans la bouche du voisin par un léger gratouilli + analyse au microscope
> 
> La prof : "Vous pouvez observer la membrane plasmique, le cytoplasme et le noyau"
> ...



en passant et aussi une histoire étrange


----------



## dool (5 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> en passant et aussi une histoire étrange



Ben purée ! On peux avaler pour prolonger son espérance de vie mais faut pas toucher les parois buccales ! 
Ca devient compliqué de se faire plaisir de nos jours .....


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2005)

:affraid: je cours acheter des capotes à la morphine et une panoplie portable de dentiste


----------



## quetzalk (5 Décembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ben purée ! On peux avaler pour prolonger son espérance de vie ...



... et pour éviter des procès donc... :hein: (

N'empêche que l'histoire Phillips/Irons montre que :

- on peut entretenir quelques temps une liaison uniquement bucco-sexuelle (c'est clair que ça doit être moins fatiguant, ça évite la sueur et toutes ces choses horribles auxquelles vous pensez bandes de dégoûtant(e)s).
- la fellation ne protège ni des MST ni de la conception :affraid: 
- le proverbe "sucer n'est pas tromper" est définitivement faux... hélas
- la nécessité d'une grande campagne "si j'avale pas, je suce pas" est décidément urgente, que font les pouvoirs publics ???


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> - le proverbe "sucer n'est pas tromper" est définitivement faux... hélas


Oh y a bien une autre solution


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ... et pour éviter des procès donc... :hein: (
> 
> N'empêche que l'histoire Phillips/Irons montre que :
> 
> ...



**je ne te le fais pas dire*


----------



## quetzalk (5 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> **je ne te le fais pas dire*



       
Mouarf !!! excellentissime, un collector !
j'aime trop "j'en pouvais plus, je me sentais *vide*"   :mouais:


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2005)

moi, je trouve ça surtout mignon !


----------



## quetzalk (5 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi, je trouve ça surtout mignon !



nan c'est clair, je suis d'accord avec toi, en plus la nana a la franchise de parler de ça, tout en étant pudique et douce (et de l'avoir fait, et d'avoir eu le courage de parler ouvertement de tout ça avec son mec, etc...   ) mais en plein dans notre discussion, là, ça m'a fait mourrir de rire


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2005)

c'était voulu...

je crois que rezba m'a refilé une saloperie de maladie de l'autre archiviste schizoïde !! je suis en forme en ce moment*... 


* ou alors, c'est le MP3 d'Arte sur mon bureau, je sais pas !


----------



## jpmiss (5 Décembre 2005)

J'ai partagé les restes de fromage de l'Amok avec sonnyboy sur un bout de pain de krystof. Dois-je commencer une trithérapie?


----------



## quetzalk (5 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'ai partagé les restes de fromage de l'Amok avec sonnyboy sur un bout de pain de krystof. Dois-je commencer une trithérapie?



Si tu as avalé ce serait plus prudent.


----------

